# Gun stock checkering



## jkdodge (Feb 14, 2012)

Well started searching for a gun checkering person in the west Ga area a few months back, I ran across this lady in North Ga above Rome that does awesome work. She does not have a shop just does it out of her work shop at home.  Her work is awesome.  Check out her page on Facebook. 

 Phttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Gunstock-Checkering-by-May/177112981248?ref=ts


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up......good checkerers (is that a word?) are hard to find nowadays.


----------



## jkdodge (Feb 15, 2012)

They are and shE does great work.  Did you see her pictures?


----------

